# Farm Safety!!!



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Since Robin is implying that I'm cranky today, I thought I'd post a little farm safety warning.
Tractors are heavy equipment and operators need to pay 100% attention while operating them to keep everyone safe. Barbie has been warned over and over to pay attention and not daydream when operating her tractor on the poultry farm. Pay attention Barbie!!!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

But it was too late! A dangerous day on the Barbie Poultry Farm. I think that her farm wagon was full of layer pellets. Now what are the chickens going to eat?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are these toys you have in your house?

Although the subject of farm safety is a serious one. We do become lackadaisical operating some of the equipment on a farm. The only piece of equipment I never relaxed with was the chainsaw.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Are these toys you have in your house?
> 
> Although the subject of farm safety is a serious one. We do become lackadaisical operating some of the equipment on a farm. The only piece of equipment I never relaxed with was the chainsaw.


They're just pics off the interweb. Think back to when we were kids, there were so many farm injuries and deaths. Even just milking cows, farmers used to die from cow kicks all the time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I grew up in the burbs for the most part. Part of my childhood was spent at my Grandfather's fishing camp but that was when I was three. 

I told Bob no to cattle on our place in TN. He worked away from home, I had heard far too many times farmers being killed by their cattle to have to deal with them by myself.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I grew up in the burbs for the most part. Part of my childhood was spent at my Grandfather's fishing camp but that was when I was three.
> 
> I told Bob no to cattle on our place in TN. He worked away from home, I had heard far too many times farmers being killed by their cattle to have to deal with them by myself.


Yes. There are endless stories of injuries and deaths on both sides of my family. My adult children just roll their eyes, like why would anybody farm. My son, who is the stockbroker still occasionally gives me a hard time about the farm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, when your son can't pick up a 50# sack of feed because he sits behind a desk you will have the high road. I don't think those that never experience life on the farm are missing out on so much. 

So, let them give you a rough time. They're the ones losing out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, when your son can't pick up a 50# sack of feed because he sits behind a desk you will have the high road. I don't think those that never experience life on the farm are missing out on so much.
> 
> So, let them give you a rough time. They're the ones losing out.


Younger generations often do not see the value of knowing where their food comes from. I think we lose a little of our humanity when we lose our connection to the ground.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I feel more content to not be in the middle of the burbs even if I do whine about how much work there is to do. It feels good to get that work done and behind me. Something that I never really experienced while living in the center of things.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I definitely prefer country living. Everything about it. Literally. I grew up in NOVA til I was I think 10, then moved here to be w my great-grands. Moved away for 6 years to live in Denver, and while I still love the state and would be willing to move back, I wouldn’t be willing to live in the middle of it all as we did before! I’m with you 100%.


----------

